# Kreg PRS5000 vs Jessem Router Lift 2



## FordTrax (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks to the advice from folks here I have a stand, top and fence on the way. Now I need a router lift. I will probably put my DW618 in it. So my question is for a solid budget lift is the Kreg PRS5000 ($299) a better lift than the budget Jessem Router Lift 2 ($199). My table will use the standard 9 1/4 x 11 3/4 plate size. 

So is the Kreg worth the extra $100 over the Jessem?

So there another option for a lift that I should consider in this price range?

Thanks,


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

FordTrax said:


> Thanks to the advice from folks here I have a stand, top and fence on the way. Now I need a router lift. I will probably put my DW618 in it. So my question is for a solid budget lift is the Kreg PRS5000 ($299) a better lift than the budget Jessem Router Lift 2 ($199). My table will use the standard 9 1/4 x 11 3/4 plate size.
> 
> So is the Kreg worth the extra $100 over the Jessem?
> 
> ...


no...
Jessem makes the Kreg lifts..


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

A lift makes adjustments wonderful and much easier, accurate but keep in mind that buying a lift should include future plans. How long will the router last, is it large enough to do what I need? Point being the future gives few clues so being able to handle many possibilities is good if you can. I went down that road and came out $50 poorer but happy that was it. I sold my 1st barely used lift and replaced it with one that had the ability to fit most all routers. Yes I paid more but I now have a lift that fits a large range of routers both large and small. I bought the Jess Em Mast-R-Lift II Not sure if anyone else has a comparable design but they make excellent lifts.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

The Jessem Rout-R-Lift II is a phenolic top unit, works beautifully but is motor size specific, hence the multiple models

02310 Rout-R-Lift II For Use With: PC 690/890, DW 610/616/618, BOSCH 1617/1618, Craftsman 17540/17541/17542/17543(320-24604)/27680/28084/28190/320-27683 and some other 3.5" Motor Diameter.

02311 Rout-R-Lift II For Use With MAKITA 1101 (3.218" Motor Dia.)
02312 Rout-R-Lift II For Use With HITACHI M12VC-KM2VC (3.267" Motor Dia.)
02313 Rout-R-Lift II For Use With MILWAUKEE 5615/5616/5619 (3.32" Motor Dia.)
02314 Rout-R-Lift II For Use With RIGID 29302 (3.625" Motor Dia.)

The Jessem Master lift is a metal top unit, $100 more and accommodates all motor sizes:
Porter Cable 7518 (4.2” Motor Dia.)
Porter Cable 690/890 (3.5” Motor Dia.)
JessEm's Pow-R-Tek Router Motor - (4.2" Motor Dia.)
Bosch 1617/1618 (3.5” Motor Dia.)
DeWalt 610/618/616 (3.5” Motor Dia.)
Makita 1101 (3.218” Motor Dia.)
Hitachi M12VC & KM12VC (3.267” Motor Dia.)
Milwaukee 5625 (4.143” Motor Dia.)
Milwaukee 5615/5616/5619 (3.32” Motor Dia.)
Craftsman 17543/17540/28190 (3.5” Motor Dia.)
Rigid R29302 (3.625” Motor Dia.)
Portamate PM-P254 - (4.2 Motor Dia.)


----------



## Charlie68 (Dec 30, 2019)

I bought the Jess Em Mast-R-Lift-II a couple of months ago and have nothing but praise for it. I looked at the Router lift 2 but as SReilly says the Router Lift 2 locks you into one type of router.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Charlie68 said:


> I bought the Jess Em Mast-R-Lift-II a couple of months ago and have nothing but praise for it. I looked at the Router lift 2 but as SReilly says the Router Lift 2 locks you into one type of router.


See my post above - the Rout-R-Lift handles different router motors with multiple models vs. the Master for universal fits, at a $100 premium. Do the research...


----------



## Charlie68 (Dec 30, 2019)

Bstrom gave a better answer than I did but bottom line is you buy the Rout-R lift based on the router you own now. You buy the the Mast-R-2 based on the router you have now and the one you may buy in the future


----------



## FordTrax (Jul 30, 2011)

*Good Info*

I appreciate the information. I kind of was aware that the Router Lift II was somewhat router specific but I don't know that I really processed that fully until I read some of these posts. I also am not sure I want a phenolic plate. 

So having processed that information I don't think the Jessem Router Lift II is the way to go. So I guess that the Kreg for the extra $100 gives me the ability to use 20+ routers including the DW618 that I currently plan on using. And it has the alloy plate.


----------



## Jørgen Zachariassen (May 28, 2020)

*Option from Europe: Sauer and Axminster/UJK*

Hello, I am living in Denmark, Europe - and have been looking for a router lift but found it a little expensive to import from the US (where you have more to choose from in things like routers).
I found this German manufacturer: sautershop. com (ofl1.0)
There is also this British one, Axminster (brand UJK): axminstertools. com
Just to bring new players into the field 
I have got the the cheapest Sauer (1.0), circa $400, and are adjusting my home made table to take it, so haven't got it up working yet but it looks solid. 
The above mentioned Sauer and Axminster/UJK have different lifting solutions. Sauer lifts on one of the two rather thick legs (hope it works in the long run), the UJK with a chain around four legs (in principle maybe better but maybe with dust problems).


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello N/A and welcome to the forums...
We're happy you found us...


----------

